# OFFICIAL Beetle First Drive Reports Links



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Post any links you find to first drive reports here! 

Jalopnik: 
http://jalopnik.com/5820912/2012-volkswagen-beetle-first-drive


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The Car Connection: 
http://images.thecarconnection.com/med/2012-volkswagen-beetle_100355974_m.jpg


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Autoblog has posted pics, but the review hasn't posted yet. Will update with link when it does. 

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2012-volkswagen-beetle-turbo-first-drive


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Autoblog posted the article: 

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/07/14/2012-volkswagen-beetle-turbo-first-drive-review/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AOL Autos: 

http://autos.aol.com/article/2012-volkswagen-beetle-review/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

They even let Canucks drive it, eh!  

http://www.driving.ca/calgary/resea...ive+2012+Volkswagen+Beetle/5101322/story.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

My favorite buff book, Automobile, just posted a review: 

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1107_2012_volkswagen_beetle_turbo_drive/index.html


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

here is Edmunds take:
http://www.insideline.com/volkswagen/beetle/2012/2012-volkswagen-beetle-2-0t-turbo-first-drive.html

Here is popular Mechanics:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/reviews/drives/2012-volkswagen-beetle-test-drive


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

One more from our British friends Same review different sites
http://www.zercustoms.com/news/2012-Volkswagen-Beetle-Review-Video.html
http://www.carsession.com/car-news/2012-volkswagen-beetle-review-video.html


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is the motor trend video test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdQZ0v_oKhg&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

Great thread, thanks.

"feels more tossable then a GTI" M.T.


----------

